# OUTCOME - letter or visa



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good day,

I got an answer to my appeal from DHA that the enquiry has been finalized and the outcome will be sent by today evening to VFS.

Background: I appealed for rejection of critical skills and kept following up via email . DHa official called on 30th march evening and discussed the matter of my rejection and appeal basis. After explaining my point he said he will call back in a while. Next day i received an email saying the above. "enquiry has been finalized and the outcome will be sent by today evening to VFS" 
when asked about the outcome whether positive or negative I did not receive any response.

VFS has still not updated the status. 
can anyone tell from experience what the outcome can be? I mean is it that "outcome" means letter with rejection again or possible a VISA and review of decision?

I appealed on 14th march and yesterday I received this email.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

The only way to know is to collect the outcome. Good luck!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Klipspringer said:


> The only way to know is to collect the outcome. Good luck!


Yes, go in and get it and let us know!


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

*Got the visa*



LegalMan said:


> Yes, go in and get it and let us know!



Got the Critical Skills Visa.... 
applied on 4th March got rejection on 8th March.
Appealed on 11th March got VISA on 8th April.

Good Luck to All.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I_SINGH said:


> Got the Critical Skills Visa....
> applied on 4th March got rejection on 8th March.
> Appealed on 11th March got VISA on 8th April.
> 
> Good Luck to All.


Congrats!!!

Am happy for u. Go get that job my friend.


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Am happy for u. Go get that job my friend.


Thanks....already have one


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I_SINGH said:


> Thanks....already have one


Oh wow. Amazing. 
Anyways, I need a job in my category. My CSV for 5yrs is counting. Although abt to apply for my PR. Plz link me guys. I need a job.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Try Adzuna.co.za - lists all South African jobs.


----------



## cllo (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats on the CSV! Just wondering did you apply within SA? I applied from Canada and I'm still waiting for my CSV appeal outcome and it's been 3 months


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

cllo said:


> Congrats on the CSV! Just wondering did you apply within SA? I applied from Canada and I'm still waiting for my CSV appeal outcome and it's been 3 months


Yes I applied in SA. My appeal took more than 1 year.


----------



## cllo (Apr 15, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Yes I applied in SA. My appeal took more than 1 year.


Oh sorry my question was actually directed towards the original poster. 
I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko who then forwarded my appeal status query to Adziliwi Muravha, Mokale Segone, and Sakia Lekala... but I still haven't heard anything


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

yes I applied in SA. 
you need to keep on following up with them. they wont reply till your case has some fault from there side. (my guess) as my rejection was really a shock .The rejection out come was made with illogical interpretation by adjudicator. They realised it and acted fast on it.


----------

